# All white and all black pigeon mated- results?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

What color will the babies turn out? if anyone ever breeded a white pigeon with a black one , or white and red, or black and red. what color did they come out to be? if you have any pictures that would be very very helpful


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> What color will the babies turn out? if anyone ever breeded a white pigeon with a black one , or white and red, or black and red. what color did they come out to be? if you have any pictures that would be very very helpful


Oh, gee, how did that go? What was black and white and red all over? A newspaper! Sorry, I couldn't resist.  

Maybe you'll get a checker(board)  

Oh, bad girl. I'd better quit before you come through the internet and bop me.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh, gee, how did that go? What was black and white and red all over? A newspaper! Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> Maybe you'll get a checker(board)
> 
> Oh, bad girl. I'd better quit before you come through the internet and bop me.



im guna getcha! = )


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Black is a dominant color modifier and you will most likely always get blacks some may have some other colored feathers on them as well. sometimes when you cross a black with a red you get reds, but black will most likely always show. Blacks with whites will come out either solid black, black splash/pied/grizzle/white flights, but never will you get a solid white from these matings. I don't have any pictures to show you, but I have blacks and i've bred from them long eanough to know what results i'm gonna get from the crossings i make. Hope this helps.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> What color will the babies turn out? if anyone ever breeded a white pigeon with a black one , or white and red,


I'm sorry, I can't resist just one more.  If you cross black and white, Checkmate, of course (okay, I'll put myself in the corner  ).


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I just had some hatch reciently here and it was kind of funny. I have a very white grizzle cock and a almost solid white hen with a little gray feather patches on it. They have been paired and having babies for a long time and they are usually white with small black feather patches or almost all white. Not this time out comes a solid black bird. No white at all, solid black and very dark not like the black homers you see sometimes that are almost grayish. I thought that is weird out of two birds that are alomst solid white.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, results also vary depending on what genes the bird carries. I know in Poultry, White is pretty much always dominant(recessive white is quite rare), so if the bird only needs 1 white gene to look pure white, what is that other gene? Is it another white or something else?? If a white carries another gene and you mate it with different colours(or even another pure white bird that carries another non-white gene) you can get a few surprise colours.

Black seems to sorta work that way too. Although with black you usually notice if they carry another colour gene cause some feathers of different colour will be found on the bird(at least in chickens).

I don't know about Red at all, I haven't worked with Red Chickens nor Pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a Black hen mated to Red Checker cock. This pair throws out Silvers, Mealies(no bar silvers),Red Checkers, Yellow Checkers, Yellow Isabellas, and Yellow Mealies(no bar yellow). I really don't know much about the black because the guy who gave him to me really doesn't tell you what hes got. But he clocks his blacks good in races. But the RC is out of my Dun Grizzle(almost all white a few dun specs)that I clocked many times in the money and has a few diplomas including a 2nd in a 150 mile race and a Yellow Isabella hen from Montana whos father was a Yellow that was a real good racer.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I have a Black hen mated to Red Checker cock. This pair throws out Silvers, Mealies(no bar silvers),Red Checkers, Yellow Checkers, Yellow Isabellas, and Yellow Mealies(no bar yellow). I really don't know much about the black because the guy who gave him to me really doesn't tell you what hes got. But he clocks his blacks good in races. But the RC is out of my Dun Grizzle(almost all white a few dun specs)that I clocked many times in the money and has a few diplomas including a 2nd in a 150 mile race and a Yellow Isabella hen from Montana whos father was a Yellow that was a real good racer.


any chance of a picture?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Clint

Our experience is pretty limited but we had a white hen that mated with a black cock. Both their babies were solid white but had a few black spots randomly on their chest with one having a black tail.

The picture in my avatar is of our ****** who is one of the babies. Also, the mother was very big - about 550-600 grams and the dad was a little guy topping out at about 310. Both babies turned out to be very big too, like their mom.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure it depends on the prominent genes in both birds, but my black hen, Dutchess and her white mate, produced a check.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it really depends on the gene pool of the birds. I know that blacks will throw reds and yellows of all sorts if crossed with these colors or birds that carry genes for those colors. I don't know as to why this happens. All I know is that the black modifier will always be present in generations. For example the reds and yellows, children from a black parent, could still throw blacks maybe not as dark of a black, but of some sort. Even if it isn't that visible it may still be there. Another example; a pigeon could be born black but later after the first or second molt, they could drop their original feathers and get a different color this seems to happen a lot with the grizzle pattern.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*"Simple" Pigeon Genetics Site ..*

It's still over my head, though  http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

Terry


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> It's still over my head, though  http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/
> 
> Terry


That is actually a great site if you go to the link for SPREAD and GRIZZLE it will actually explain to you what to expect from your pairing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

White is genetically one of the most complicated colorations and can result from different genes or combinations of mutants. These factors prevent the formation of melanin pigment which is responsible for colors.The different traits for color,pattern ect.may be present in a white pigeon,but these factors cannot operate without melanin.Because of the different genetic back grounds of white we cannot be sure about the result of a mating with other colorations and there is always the problem that some masked traits carried by the white will show up in later generations When discussing white you must also understand that genetically there are other types of white, recessive white, albino, pieds and they all effect color in different ways. I have taken this information from the book BREEDING and INHERITACCE in PIGEONS written by Axel Sell. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a grizzle homer cock mate with a black barb hen & the results were black barb babies. I have noticce that black is a dominant colour after the blue/grey bars.


----------

